# Simulation von z.B.Kuka-Robotern selbst erstellen.



## Rollmops (13 September 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,
ich grübel gerade über eine Sache nach und bin noch nicht gut genug eingearbeitet (fast garnicht), umzu wissen, wie schwierig und aufwendig das ganze wird.
Ich würde gerne mit C# eine Simulationssoftware erstellen, um "echte" Kukaprogramme simuliert laufen zu lassen. Also mit der Simu sollte man später einen Robotertyp aussuchen können, der dann graphisch dargestellt ist und sich entsprechend seines Programms bewegt.
Ist schon ´ne ziemliche Nuss, oder?
Würd mich nur mal interessieren, ob Ihr gleich davon abratet oder das ganze auch interessant findet?
Es würde (bisher zumindest) keine superausgefeilte, marktreife Sache werden. Das Ganze wäre nur für mich. Es ist mehr als größeres Übungsprojekt gedacht.


----------



## Deltal (13 September 2009)

http://www.kuka-robotics.com/germany/de/products/software/kuka_sim/

Meinste soetwas?

Kenne die Produkte zwar nicht, aber das hört sich schon so an, als ob jemand deinen Job schon gemacht hätte


----------



## Rollmops (13 September 2009)

Da sagst Du mir nix neues.
Die lassen sich das aber gut bezahlen. Deshalb mein Vorhaben.
Gruß,
Rollmops


----------



## Grubba (14 September 2009)

Wenn Du sowas machen willst, müsstest Du ja alle Funktionen, die die KUKA Steuerung beherrscht, nachvollziehen können. Und das würde voraussetzen, dass Du die KUKA Firmware als Source-Code besitzt. 
(-> wovon ich hier mal nicht ausgehe )

Das Problem ist nicht mal, dass wir hier von einem Roboter sprechen.
Stell Dir mal vor, Du möchtest eine Sinumerik (oder irgend eine andere NC) nachbilden. Sämtliche Funktionen die die Sinumerik bietet, müsstest Du in ihren Funktionen nachbilden. Dazu brauchst du dann genau so lange, wie die Leute von Siemens gebraucht haben, um ihre Firmware zu schreiben. Und die machen den ganzen Tag nichts anderes. Und die haben mit Sicherheit auch mehr als nur ein paar Wochen gebraucht.

Aber wenn Du sowas dann doch fertig hast - bitte hier reinstellen. Sowas suche ich nämlich auch noch.


----------



## Rollmops (14 September 2009)

Hallo Grubba,
danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich bin gerade dabei in das Gebiet reinzukommen, deshalb sind viele meiner Fragen für mich selbst wahrscheinlich schon in wenigen Wochen totaler Schwachsinn. 

Kann man also die Kukasoftware, die auch zur Offlineprogrammierung gedacht ist nicht am eigenen PC kompilieren und im RUN laufen lassen? 
Ich weiß, dass die Hardware ja nicht dran ist, aber z.B. bei TwinCat von Beckhoff kann man ja auch die Hardware deaktivieren und das Programm starten.
Es gibt dann z.B. Visualisierungstools, die die I/Os von Beckhoff ansprechen. Z.B. wird den Reglern der Sollwert als Istwert zurückgegeben, womit sich dann die virtuelle Achse bewegt.
In dem Fall brauche ich ja nicht die TwinCat funktionalität nachbilden, das wäre ja schrecklich und unmöglich (bin ja ein ganz "normaler" Mensch).
Aber wenn es für Kuka keine lauffähige PC-Software gibt, kann ich das Ganze vergessen :-(.
Gruß,
Rollmops


----------



## istat_gb (14 September 2009)

Also, ich denke, wenn du allein sowas Programmieren möchtest, kostet das deinem Arbeitgeber mehr, als wenn er das fertige Programm kaufen würde - meine Meinung.

Wenn es irgendwie schon eine Art "Basis" gibt, könntet ihr euch evtl über einen Diplomanten oder Werksstudent oder ähnliches das vielleicht recht kostengünstig ausbauen lassen, aber von Null die ganze Sache aufzubauen sehr ich als unwirtschaftlich an...


Gruß
André


----------



## Rollmops (14 September 2009)

Hallo Istat,
das Geld ist nicht das Problem, da ich das Ganze außerhalb der Firma machen würde. Ich will sowas machen, weil es zum einen nützlich ist, aber vor allem, weil ich Spaß daran hätte und viel dabei lernen könnte.
Ich bin aber auch Realist und versuche erstmal rauszukriegen, ob das Ganze überhaupt im Bereich meiner Möglichkeiten liegt.
Gruß,
Rollmops


----------



## Grubba (15 September 2009)

@Rollmops



> Kann man also die Kukasoftware, die auch zur Offlineprogrammierung gedacht ist nicht am eigenen PC kompilieren und im RUN laufen lassen?


 
Doch, die Offline Version der KUKA Software kann den Roboter auf dem PC simulieren. Das einzige was fehlt, ist im Prinzip nur der angeschlossene Roboter. Ich denke mal, das der Sollwert, der dem Roboter sonst vorgegeben wird, intern dann einfach als Istwert rückgekoppelt wird.

Diese Software ist aber eben auch von KUKA, und ob die die Software auf dem Desktop PC laufen lassen oder auf der Robotersteuerung (auf der auch Windows läuft) ist doch egal.

Solltest Du aber trotzdem irgendwas brauchbares hinbekommen, mache ich mir um Deine berufliche Zukunft jedenfalls keine Sorgen.


----------



## Andreas- (15 September 2009)

@Rollmops

Check mal deine PN`s 

Gruß


----------



## Rollmops (15 September 2009)

Hmmm, also bis jetzt sehe ich da auch ziemlich schwarz Grubba.
Falls ich da doch in nächster Zeit einen brauchbaren Ansatz finde und es Dich interessiert, kann ich es ja schreiben. 
Bis hierher schonmal vielen Dank,
Rollmops


----------



## marlob (11 Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht ist folgendes interessant für dich
http://rtss.sourceforge.net/


----------

